# Back to the drawing board



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That didn't work so try, try try, again LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That would make an interesting pen, Bobby.. The call is up to Trod.. I CAN find some ready mades on the net...but it wouldn't be as personal as if you actually made the blank. Just dunno how burnt out ya are on this 'project'..LOL

Standing by...jd


p.s. forgive me for disconnecting poor Anita...but I think she is getting wore out. LOL:wink: ..If the message ain't got thru yet...it ain't never gonna....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

What's wrong with them Bobby? Those almost look like copper tubing.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It had a bubble where the brass is showing and busted out on me.

Jim it has got personal now between me and that poly. I will do it if it takes me till next year.:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> It had a bubble where the brass is showing and busted out on me.
> 
> Jim it has got personal now between me and that poly. I will do it if it takes me till next year.:biggrin:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This was a 3/8th tube.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well..I dunno...The kit Trod sent me to put together for him is a Jr. Gentleman's set..and it needs a 10.5mm and a 12.5mm tube (I've got the drills and bushings from another kind of set I made)... Wouldn't it just be easier to mix the poly in a 'soup' and cut it into blanks without the tubes being in the mix ???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I am pouring the blanks without the tubes then drilling the 10 mm hole. The tubes are round so you don't have as much waste to turn off. They are about 3/4 inch dia before I start turning. About what a 7/8 X 7/8 X 5 would be after you turn off the corners. I do drill on the lathe so I get a good straight hole.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Drilling the 10 mm hole is OK..but please don't glue in brass tubes..I'll have to re-drill at 10.5 and 12.5 to fit the kit anyways.. or.you could just leave them square..I'm getting a lot of practice turning acrylics..LOL.. OR...just make l x l x 5 blanks and I'll drill ,glue and tube up here...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...I don't know that I am worth all that trouble


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...I don't know that I am worth all that trouble


Your not its personal now with me and that darn poly!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Your not its personal now with me and that darn poly!


------------

LOL..Trod....a little advice...Don't get between an irritated old man and a pan full of liquid unset Halloween acrylic...YOU might end up being 'cast' in orange and black..

OK, Robert..the 'Crusade' is on..Trod IS gonna have a custom made "Mont-Bobby/Tort" pen.. Just please make an extra blank or two when ya get the formula right. I'll be super careful turning and assembling...but just in case........


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Your not its personal now with me and that darn poly!


LOL.....YES SIR! 

Me and the ol turtle were wondering the other day if you had given up on it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I just got in 2 gals of some new poly. I am going to make me a new mold out of silacone and try again. I have a matching set of pecan salt and pepper grinders on the lathes right now so I have to finish them up first so I won't be throwing dust and shavings into the mold.

That was a fast $100 spent LOL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Is that going to be enough resin to make all them rice blanks?








Shirly, (yes I know it not the right Surly, but I really liked the movie) you're not going to just let that challenge pass you by ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It sure will be enough. I needed some more cause one gal that I had went bad on me. I don't what happened I guess it got too hot or something. I had used almost all of it anyhow. I got the mold setting up now. I will wait till tomorrow to use it. I will be working on the rice blanks too. I think I have a way to keep the rice from going to the bottom while setting up. I can try it and see LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ok I just got in 2 gals of some new poly. I am going to make me a new mold out of silacone and try again. I have a matching set of pecan salt and pepper grinders on the lathes right now so I have to finish them up first so I won't be throwing dust and shavings into the mold.
> 
> That was a fast $100 spent LOL


Got one grinder done but cracked the other one drilling it. Its still on the lathe. I am trying to figure out how to fix the crack. I think maybe a mix of sawdust from the one that I finished mixed with epoxy and put in the hole might do it. Oh my mold was a flop. LOL I got to get me some better silacone. This was some old stuff I had. Didn't work.sad2sm

Did I mention that its hot out there??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok made some more duds. I guess I am going to have to find somebody that does these mixed colors of acrilic and watch them do it in person. For some reason I can't get it to work for me. I have tried both poly resin and acrilic and still don't work. Jim if you can find something that will work go ahead and get it. I ain't gave up yet but am discouraged lol.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

have you watched Grub32's videos on youtube?

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35385


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> have you watched Grub32's videos on youtube?
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35385


Whooaahhh !!!! Just sat thru all 7 of his videos...and KNOW I can see how Bobby's having a little trouble.. My hat's off to you Bobby for being able to cast ANY blanks at all...Geeezze !!!! Thassa LOT of work..LOL...Makes the 'ready-mades' look pretty cheap to me now.. Would be nice to have the 'creative' touch to hand-made blanks...but think I'm a gonna skip that skill...hwell:

Very interesting videos , however...

Bobby..I got some resin and hardener that Trod left with me when he went out of the turning biz...and I'm gonna send it on down to the island for you to fool with...Toooo much for the geezer.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have watched his and several more and I still can't get it to turn out right.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate to hear that Bobby. I wanted to try my hand at it and thought the tutorials did not sound that hard... but must be harder than it appears. Maybe there is a secret techneaque?????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok cross your fingers and anything else you can cross. I got one poured that may look ok. Will just have to wait and see what the finished product looks like.


----------

